

Debian 8.1 - tosh
https://www.debian.org/News/2015/20150606

======
dtech
As always, the point releases of Debian are mostly a collection of up-to-date
packages. This has no impact on existing installations.

~~~
bandrami
The point releases are what remind me to run 'apt-get update && apt-get safe-
upgrade'

~~~
chrj
What's apt-get safe-upgrade? You should be safe enough with just a regular
apt-get upgrade.

~~~
kpcyrd
aptitude has a safe-upgrade, which doesn't remove packages unless they're
unused.

~~~
pvaldes
Or the luxury of typing 'apt update' & 'apt upgrade' like a boss now and save
some precious miliseconds of your life.

(otherwise cinnamon is broken since the release and latex is acting a little
erratic also. In sid at least. You can't make an gnumelette without breaking
some packages).

